# New HSS1332's manufactured with old chute design?



## SteveCA (Feb 17, 2021)

I took delivery of a brand new HSS1332A two weeks ago. It was produced in September 2020 (confirmed by Honda customer service) but somehow does not have the re-designed chute. My chute has the collar that many have reported clogging issues with wet slushy snow. The current Honda website photo shows the collar on the chute as well.

Im confused. Is Honda still producing this machine with the original chute design? I would think that their website would show photos of the machine with the new chute unless they really are still pumping out blowers with the old design.






Honda HS1332AT and ATD Two-stage 32" Snow Blower | Honda Snow Blowers


The Honda HSS1332AT and ATD two-stage snow blowers are powerful snow blowers that clear a 32" path and throw snow up to 56 feet. LED headlight makes it easy to use in the dark.




powerequipment.honda.com





Ive only used it twice so far, both times with 4-8 inches of very heavy Sierra cement and have not had clogging issues, but then again, I dont bother with minimal amounts of snow as my driveway is very sunny.


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

Interesting. My HSS724A that I just got within the past month has the updated chute... of course I may be pitching it since I just spent the money to buy all the parts to upgrade to the double-articulated chute mod. In my semi-urban environment, snow placement is even more important than snow distance.


----------



## Arcticnorth (Nov 27, 2020)

My HSS 970A, produced in US in 2020, has the new chute. But the photos on the Norwegian distributor's website still shows the old chute design. The change must have happened sometime in autumn last year. Maybe they had a surplus of old chutes for the 1332 they did not want to discard.


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

I have an HSS1332 I bought new 4 years ago, with the old chute on it. 

I was going to get the new design one but decided against it. The new one apparently is messy and more snow will blow out over you and the machine vs the old one. 

My machine only ever clogged the chute when I was being stupid with it. Meaning going thru 6" of slush from the plow at the end of my laneway at full speed. Just slow it down and you'll never clog it. 

Or, spray it down with Fluid Film and it'll throw that slush 20-30ft lol.

The old chute won't clog otherwise, only if its liquid/slush and your going too fast. I have never had any clogging issues otherwise. The engine will slow down and stall before you'll clog the chute. 

Even super heavy packy snow is no issue at all. Just slush.....



Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodpecker (Jan 31, 2021)

Got my HSS1332A a few weeks ago,has new chute.


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

Any complaints on the new design? Does it spit excessive snow out of it onto you and the machine? I think that was the main complaint with it. 

Either way, both chutes do the job. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

BentOddMcVey said:


> Any complaints on the new design? Does it spit excessive snow out of it onto you and the machine? I think that was the main complaint with it.
> 
> Either way, both chutes do the job.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I have the same (updated) chute, but on the HSS724AWD (and not yet the double-articulated version). Only when all the way right do I see some splatter escaping at the base of the chute. For me, it puts a crust of snow-turned-to-ice over my spotlight. Not much in the way of splatter to my face, but then the 724 chute, while the same size, is pushing out far less volume through the chute than the 1332, so that may make a difference.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

SteveCA said:


> Im confused. Is Honda still producing this machine with the original chute design?


More of the smaller HSS724/HSS928 machines are sold, and in the US they use a different chute than the HSS1332, so it doesn't surprise me that there might be some HSS1332 machines being produced with leftover original design chutes. They weren't a problem for everyone in all locations.


----------



## SteveCA (Feb 17, 2021)

My machine came from a Wisconsin dealer as it was out of stock in my area. Perhaps Honda is using the original chute for that geography. I find it odd that all the honda website photos show the old chute. 

My local dealer will replace it under warranty if I want. I think I’ll wait to see if I encounter any clogging issues to decide.


----------



## SteveCA (Feb 17, 2021)

Tseg said:


> Interesting. My HSS724A that I just got within the past month has the updated chute... of course I may be pitching it since I just spent the money to buy all the parts to upgrade to the double-articulated chute mod. In my semi-urban environment, snow placement is even more important than snow distance.


What did the parts cost for the articulated chute? I may want to upgrade mine as well.


----------



## SteveCA (Feb 17, 2021)

tabora said:


> More of the smaller HSS724/HSS928 machines are sold, and in the US they use a different chute than the HSS1332, so it doesn't surprise me that there might be some HSS1332 machines being produced with leftover original design chutes. They weren't a problem for everyone in all locations.


I called my local dealer and they have replaced a number of chutes for customers in my area (Lake Tahoe). It does sound like they are using the old chutes in some of their new production. I called the Honda USA customer service and asked them if new machines were being produced with old chutes. Without answering the question, he asked me if I had clogging issues, which I have not.


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

SteveCA said:


> What did the parts cost for the articulated chute? I may want to upgrade mine as well.


Give or take $130. There are around 10 different parts to order. Do a search in the Honda section for articulating chute for guidance.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I kind like the old chute, at least as a starting point for modification. It’s a chore to get my hands on one these days.


----------



## ArcticHighlander (Dec 1, 2020)

Received my HSS1332ATD in December. How can I tell if I have the old chute or the new chute?


----------



## Woodpecker (Jan 31, 2021)

Look at photo in post #5 above and note how far down the opening is in the chute, this is the new chute,


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ArcticHighlander said:


> Received my HSS1332ATD in December. How can I tell if I have the old chute or the new chute?


----------



## Woodpecker (Jan 31, 2021)

Old chute


----------



## ArcticHighlander (Dec 1, 2020)

Thanks. The one I received has the new chute. I've only used it once but if set to shoot at its highest farthest most vertical position it created a snow cloud all around me. Much less cloud when I adjusted it to shoot lower to the side.


----------

